# Which recording of "From Canyons to the Stars" is the best?



## Janek (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello you pretty people, I am new here, so I want to say this: good evening. Hope you're having a great time with some classical music.

So, I just wanted to know which recording of Des Canyons Aux Etoilles is the greatest. This piece keeps getting more and more fascinating to me, but I don't know which version will be the nicest to dive deep into it. I'm wondering about buying one of those versions:
http://www.amazon.com/Olivier-Messiaen-Canyons-aux-Étoiles/dp/B00006AKUZ
http://www.discogs.com/Olivier-Mess...ue-De-LORTF-Marius-Constant-D/release/1386024

so, what do you think about it? Thank you for any replies,
Jan


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the first and can hardly imagine it improved upon.


----------



## Janek (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for your response! I'm waiting for another opinions, cause I'm starving of this music.

I've listened to 'Appel interstellaire' from both versions, and I must say the Chung's version is better. It's shorter, faster, and one moment - 0:36 - is really, really astonishing. But finally - I do not know much about this kind of music, so I'm waiting for more opinions!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I have heard both - though I own neither of them. Maybe I should look into getting one.

What makes the second recording interesting is Mrs. Messiaen (Yvonne Loriod) playing the piano, so there is a connection to the composer there that isn't necessarily on the Chung recording. I also suppoose Chung's recording being more recent, it's probably a better sound.

Maybe the answer is to buy both...


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a connection with Chung as well; Messiaen wrote of his Turangalila:

'The magnificent version of Turangalila-Symphonie that has now been achieved by Myung-Whun Chung ...answers perfectly to all my desires. These are the correct tempos, the correct dynamics, the right feelings and the right joy! Coming after the many excellent interpretations that we already know, this new version, superb from every point of view, can be considered henceforth the definitive account.'

Apparently Messiaen had a bit of a penchant for raving about recordings, but that's a very strong endorsement. Chung the conductor is very closely associated with Messiaen.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't neglect the version by Esa-Pekka Salonen (if you can find it). It's very good


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

This one has excellent critic reviews and is the one I want (not listened to it yet):

http://www.amazon.com/Des-Canyons-aux-Etoiles/dp/B0036GAQEU/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1323469378&sr=8-15


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

On the basis of thinking the dated work is greatly aided by Chung's superior sound, that'd be my choice.


----------



## Janek (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies! I've ordered the one by Chung, I'll buy the second one later. And the last question: is Antoni Wit's version of Turangalila Symphony is good?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Read my blog(la chronique du disque) for October, when I featured a recording of Turangalila that you can get off the Internet...


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My _chronique du disque_ for Feb considers a large WARNER Classics/ERATO re-issue (18 CDs) of Messiaen's compositions, including the *Yvonne Loriod and Marius Constant* version of _Des Canyons_
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/944-la-chronique-du-disque.html


----------

